# Identifying asbestos insulation *PIC*



## fabrk8r

That looks like cellulose to me, but I'm not an asbestos expert.

The only way to know for sure if it contains asbestos is to have a sample tested by a lab which specializes in asbestos identification. You can usually find at least one of these labs in larger towns and cities.


----------



## dblade

fabrk8r is probably right... if it is just the loose batting over the joists in your attic its likely just cellulose. Asbestos was more often used in a spray form (sprayed on concrete) or wrapped around pipes/ducts to insulate them... or in drywall compound... or tile... or... etc.... 

However, a lab is the only way to be sure if you're really concerned. Be prepared for a whopper of a bill though.


----------

